# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ميلاد بنت المصطفى المختار...

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم

هذا اول تصميم الي في الاجازة :amuse: 

تصميم بمناسبة المولد الشريف  :bigsmile: 

.
.
.
.
.
.




ان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم. :rolleyes: 

ومتباركين. :cool:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكيد حلو وجميل

ومتباركين جميعا بهالميلاد العظيم

اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والعافية 

افتقدنا بصمتك الرائعة في شبكتنا 

نريد تعويض لغيابك الذي كان بعذر الأمتحانات

----------


## fatemah

تصميم رائع
ومن افضل الى افضل 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرة مرة مرة كشوخي 
متبارك اخوي بالمولد 
ووفقك الله 
ها 
شخبار النتيجة؟

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

تصميم رائع 

وكشخه حده

والله يبارك لكم بميلاد سيده نساء العالمين

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

عفاف الهدى

fatemah

نوارة الدنيا

صرخه الاهات


يسلمو ع المرور وان شاء الله اعوض عن غيابي في الاجازة 

واما النتايج يوم السبت.


ومتباركين

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
ياهلا والله بالتلميذ المجتهد
من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم
شي مره حلو ورهيب 
ملاحظه بسيطه عالمستطيل الجانبي والكلام اللي فيه.. عمل زحمه خفيفه عالتصميم بدونه يطلع اكثر رواق وحلاوه
والاككل شغل مرتب وفائق الروعه..

الك خالص شكري وتقديري
وعقبال ما تبشرنا بنتيجتك
يعطيك الف عافيه
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

اميرة المرح

مشكوووورة ع المرور الرائع

وملاحظتك بعد تأمل كثير وتخيل وتصور و... طلعت صحيحة 100%

مشكوووورة مرة ثانية.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تصميم حلو
يسلمو اخوي

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكوووورة اختي ع المرور الرائع.

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

ماش ــاء الله ع ــليك خ ــيي ..


تـ س ـلم هالأنـــامل ..


ع ــطاك ربي الف ع ـافية ..


دمت بـ ح ـفظه ورع ــايته ..

----------

